# Does this statement look right?



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

Heres my new statement since my 622 upgrade. I was hoping for around $100.00???


New Monthly Charge(s) 03/22 to 04/21 
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 5.98 
LEASED RECEIVER FEE 5.0 
DISHHD SILVER W/ LOCALS 64.99 
AMERICA'S TOP 180 WITH PARTIAL MONTH(S) 02/25-03/21 -49.09 
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICE PARTIAL MONTH(S) 02/25-03/21 -5.33 
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICE PARTIAL MONTH(S) 02/25-03/21 5.33 
LEASE EQUIPMENT UPGRADE 299.99 
DISHHD GOLD W/ LOCALS PARTIAL MONTH(S) 02/25-03/21 66.94 
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE PARTIAL MONTH(S) 02/25-03/21 5.35 
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICE PARTIAL MONTH(S) 02/25-03/21 5.33 
LEASED RECEIVER FEE PARTIAL MONTH(S) 02/25-03/21 -4.46 
LEASED RECEIVER FEE PARTIAL MONTH(S) 02/25-03/21 4.46 
DISHHD GOLD W/ LOCALS PARTIAL MONTH(S) 02/25-03/21 -66.94 
DISHHD SILVER W/ LOCALS PARTIAL MONTH(S) 02/25-03/21 58.01 
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE PARTIAL MONTH(S) 03/02-03/21 -3.87 
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICE PARTIAL MONTH(S) 03/02-03/21 -3.85 
LEASED RECEIVER FEE PARTIAL MONTH(S) 03/02-03/21 3.22 
LEASED RECEIVER FEE PARTIAL MONTH(S) 03/02-03/21 -3.22 

Account Charges $ 387.84 
Total $ 387.84 

Taxes 
STATE/LOCAL TAX (SALES/GROSS RECEIPTS) 30.37 

Total Taxes $ 30.37 

Total Amount Due 
$ 188.41


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

How do you pay them? Snail mail.. auto-debit.. month to month online? And did you make a payment sometime in February (aside from the upfront money for the 622)?

Cause obviously you had about $200.00 credit on your bill thats why you "only" owe $188.00 instead of 388.00 so did you ever pay anything in Feb towards your actual programming bill (for Feb 22 -Mar 21) or did they maybe just deduct the money for that out of the 299.00 you had paid weeks ago since your account had that much credit hangin around on it?

I know in my case something like that will happen. If I hadnt given money for a 622 upgrade (which I havent gotten yet), I was supposed to have piad them like 105.00 a week ago as my initial 2 month bill (after re-subbing). But when I went to pay it online, it said no payment required.. since I have that 299.00 in there. But regardless, it's still gonna be "pay me now or pay me later". So if I dont pay it now.. even though I technically dont have to, I could if I wanted to.. it'll just mean the bill after I get my 622 will be that much more.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

It is pretty hard for someone to say if it is right or wrong from just seeing the line items, and not knowing what receivers you started with and what you may have sent back. One thing that IS wrong is the way DISH computes the prorate amount, but that isn't significant enough to hassle with (besides, you won't likely be able to change it).

I'm making ASSUMPTIONS that your started your DISH subscription by leasing two receivers, one of them had a DVR fee previously and you sent that one back to DISH, keeping the other on the account. I'll pretend they are a 301 and a 510, and that you phoned to order the 622 early in Feb, giving a CC for the $299 and leaving that amount as a credit balance on the account.

About Feb 7th, they would have generated a bill (that you should also be able to view online) for 22Feb-21Mar for AT180 ($54.99) + DVR ($5.98) + leased extra receiver ($5) - $65.97 plus maybe $5 tax. You didn't pay that $70 total - it was just deducted from your $299 credit balance, leaving ~ $229.

The 622 was probably installed on the 25th, and they initially had you as HD Gold (180) but you dropped to HD Silver (120). They need to credit you for what you had already paid for the 22Feb-21Mar period (28 days total) and there are 25 days left in that period on the 25th. So you get credit for 25/28ths of the $65 AT180. You also get a credit and recharge for 25/28ths of a $5.98 DVR fee. Then the $299 charge for the 622, 25/28ths of new 622 stuff - HD Gold, $6 lease, $5.98 DVR. The -4.46 and +4.46 is 25/28ths of the $5 lease fee for one of the prior two receivers. The -66.94 starts the switch from Gold (25/28*$75) to Silver 58.01 = 25/28*65. Then, on 3/2, DISH receives a receiver you sent back to them. Eventhough you are still in the 22Feb-21Mar period that had 28 days, DISH billing decides to prorate using 31 days because that's how many days are in March. That's wrong, but we can't do anything about it. 
03/02-03/21 -3.87 is 20/31st of a $6 charge
03/02-03/21 -3.85 is 20/31st of a $5.98 charge - that's why I assume you returned a DVR.
The charge and credit for 3.22 is 20/31st of a $5 lease fee on the "301".

The 387.84 + 30.37 minus my guess of 229 credit balance remaining is $189 so my guess was off by a bit.

Important to note is that it would appear that the $6/month lease fee is NOT being charged to you. Well, you were charged a little bit for a few days until they received something back:
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE PARTIAL MONTH(S) 02/25-03/21 5.35 
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE PARTIAL MONTH(S) 03/02-03/21 -3.87 
The 622 is now being treated as the 1st receiver and included with the basic package. That is good! What receivers you actually have / returned are important, so could you post that? It is really hard to say "look right" without that info - the above is my interpretation (read GUESS) of the bill.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

CABill said:


> Important to note is that it would appear that the $6/month lease fee is NOT being charged to you.


Bill.. wouldnt you assume the first 3 lines on his bill reflect what his new monthly charges will be in the future (with everything after that being all the prorated stuff pertaining to his upgrade and such)?

New Monthly Charge(s) 03/22 to 04/21 
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 5.98 
LEASED RECEIVER FEE 5.0 
DISHHD SILVER W/ LOCALS 64.99

That would seem to indicate a 5.00 Lease fee, no? Or were you getting at something else?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Yep, that's why I ASSUMED he kept some leased receiver in ADDITION to the 622. If you get a 622 as a lease for either DISH'n It Up or new sub DHA, the fee is $6. Since the going forward is $5, is has to be for a non-MPEG4 receiver and they were nice enough to consider the newer 622 to be the "free 1st receiver", just as they would if a new sub got a 622 and a 301. That was my thinking, but sunfire01 needs to tell us more. I was being the optimist that for people that hadn't returned all their DHA receivers, a DIU 622 would be treated as if it were a DHA 622. If sunfire01 has ONLY the 622, that $5 is odd. The only amount that is $5 on a 622 is the "no phone line dual output" charge. Maybe someone that is DHP instead of DHA is still charged $5, even for ViP receivers??? Just guessing until sunfire01 blows it bits.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

sunfire01 said:


> Heres my new statement since my 622 upgrade. I was hoping for around $100.00...


I know the feeling. I looked at my statement on dishnetowrk.com yesterday and it's completely whacked as well. I was expecting my monthly bill to go up around 20 bucks or so (had top60 now have hdbronze with the 622.) Yet my bill is over double what it used to be. Looks like I'll be calling Dish this weekend.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

jakattak said:


> I know the feeling. I looked at my statement on dishnetowrk.com yesterday and it's completely whacked as well. I was expecting my monthly bill to go up around 20 bucks or so (had top60 now have hdbronze with the 622.) Yet my bill is over double what it used to be. Looks like I'll be calling Dish this weekend.


Well again depending on other factors like number of receivers and such if applicable, that could make sense.

On a simple level.. if you went from 1 owned non-dvr receiver with AT-60 to a leased 622 with HDBronze, your bill would double.

It would go from 29.99 to 49.99 + 5.98 (dvr fee) + 6.00 (lease fee) so that would be 61.97 a month give or take from what used to be 29.99, right?

And Bill, I see what you're saying.. the fee was listed as 5.00 instead of 6.00 a month so yeah.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I am going to have put together a little spreadsheet to figure my bill out. Everything looks right but I did get hit with the $6 HD enabling fee. I guess this is an automatic with the 622 if you don't have one of the new Gold, Silver or Bronze type packages. I have top 180 plus HD pak 9.95 and Voom $5. I have locals but my HD locals are currently only available OTA and not via Sat. I pay for my Top 180 annually so that is based on last years rate. I think if I upgrade to Gold HD the $6 enabling fee goes away but I lose my yearly rate on the Top 180 so I'll have to spreadsheet the whole thing to see what makes sense. I love the 622 and typically I run it in Single mode so I have access to both DVRs. I use one 508 just for distributed music (Sirius) in the house. For a $5 receiver fee that is a bargain. I have another distributed 508 that I use for the rest of the house.

..Doyle


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Doyle - just the fact that you leased the 622 without subscribing to DishHD is unique. You still come out ahead financially paying the $6 HD Enable fee. It is $1 more each month than you'd pay monthly for HD Gold than AT180 + $15 of HD charges and the HD $6. You end up with $12 less of the savings you get from the annual AT180. So $65 (180+locals) minus $12 is what it saves / year to NOT get the new MPEG4 HD channels on your 622. When SF locals are available in HD is when you'll have to decide if the $53/year is your price point for the MPEG4 stuff. How often have you NEEDED to record two locals in HD OTA at the same time?


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Bill, that was pretty much my thinking. When the locals are available on Sat then I might make the switch. If the HD content continues to increase and improve, then I might just drop from 180 to 120. I do use the few movie channels now and then and I like the Military channel but other than that, 120 has all of the key stuff I watch. 

Since my Top 180 renewed in January, it was $528 or $44/mo. The additional HD programming is $15 which takes me to $59. With the enabling fee of $6 I am at $65. Looks like the HD Gold package is $69.99. If I take the Gold package, it looks like it would cost me an additional $4/month. Can you confirm that if I take the Gold package that the $6 enabling fee goes away?

Receiver fees are the same regardless. $6 DVR fee plus two additional receivers at $5 each. Plus Locals for $6.

Gosh, I am starting to feel like I am at the Sushi Boat place and they are counting all of my different plates. (Oh did you want Wasabi? There is a $6 Wasabi enabling fee)

..Doyle


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

DP1 said:


> Well again depending on other factors like number of receivers and such if applicable, that could make sense.
> 
> On a simple level.. if you went from 1 owned non-dvr receiver with AT-60 to a leased 622 with HDBronze, your bill would double.
> 
> It would go from 29.99 to 49.99 + 5.98 (dvr fee) + 6.00 (lease fee) so that would be 61.97 a month give or take from what used to be 29.99, right?


Can't speak for anyone else, but at least in my situation it makes no sense right now. I went from a 301 and 510 I owned with AT60 to a 622 with DishHD Bronze (510 and 301 deactivated from my account when the 622 was installed.) I had locals before and after. With the extra reciever fee and dvr fee and all taxes, etc., even after the recent rate changes, my bill was around $47/month. Obviously since I was moving up to DishHD Bronze, I expected $20 more in programming fees (plus applicable tax increases) and there's been a question about whether you get charged a $6 lease fee with the 622 or not, but at most I was expecting my bill to increase around $30/month. Apparently that's not the case as my statement right now says I owe $148!!! I realize they did some prorated stuff, etc., but still that shouldn't bring it anywhere near 148. Max it should be is around 85-90 with prorated charges for 7-8 days.

This is why I'm calling Dish this weekend.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

DoyleS said:


> Since my Top 180 renewed in January, it was $528 or $44/mo. The additional HD programming is $15 which takes me to $59. With the enabling fee of $6 I am at $65. Looks like the HD Gold package is $69.99. If I take the Gold package, it looks like it would cost me an additional $4/month. Can you confirm that if I take the Gold package that the $6 enabling fee goes away?
> 
> Receiver fees are the same regardless. $6 DVR fee plus two additional receivers at $5 each. Plus Locals for $6.


The 18 month agreement says the $6 HD goes away with Gold:

HD Enabling Fee: 
blah, blah, blah
This fee will be waived on a monthly basis if you subscribe to DishHD Bronze, DishHD Silver, DishHD Gold, DishHD Platinum, DishLATINO HD Bronze, DishLATINO HD Silver, DishLATINO HD Gold, or DishLATINO HD Platinum, or if the applicable receiver's capacity to receive high definition programming has been disabled by DISH Network at your request.​If you are currently paying $6 for locals, you'll make $1 back because they are only $5 when you bundle them with HD Gold (pick a metal). If you currently prepay AT180 only (w/o locals), you pay $0.99/month extra for locals separately.

They might ding you the $5 downgrade fee to switch from AT180 to HD Gold (120), but you might get it waived because you actually pay more each month. Either way, you'd come out a little more ahead than you might think. You lose the "free month" w/o the annual sub, but you don't necessarily also lose the prior year's locked it rate - exactly. If you switch from the AT180 that you paid $528 for, your account will be credited for time remaining, but they use the current rate of $550 to prorate. If you are 1 month into your year, you'd get back 11/12ths of $550 and keep most of the $2/month price hike for all 12 months. Just added complexities for the .xls.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

jakattak said:


> and there's been a question about whether you get charged a $6 lease fee with the 622 or not, but at most I was expecting my bill to increase around $30/month.
> 
> This is why I'm calling Dish this weekend.


I'd appreciate it if you (hey, and Doyle too) could post the first few lines with the totals that aren't prorated. Just trying to identify who (if anybody) pays the $6 lease fee. Sunfire01's first post only had 3 line items before all the prorated stuff. If yours is similar with full month values for the period after the prorate period ends, can you post those line items? Thanks!


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

jakattak said:


> Can't speak for anyone else, but at least in my situation it makes no sense right now. I went from a 301 and 510 I owned with AT60 to a 622 with DishHD Bronze (510 and 301 deactivated from my account when the 622 was installed.) I had locals before and after. With the extra reciever fee and dvr fee and all taxes, etc., even after the recent rate changes, my bill was around $47/month. Obviously since I was moving up to DishHD Bronze, I expected $20 more in programming fees (plus applicable tax increases) and there's been a question about whether you get charged a $6 lease fee with the 622 or not, but at most I was expecting my bill to increase around $30/month. Apparently that's not the case as my statement right now says I owe $148!!! I realize they did some prorated stuff, etc., but still that shouldn't bring it anywhere near 148. Max it should be is around 85-90 with prorated charges for 7-8 days.
> 
> This is why I'm calling Dish this weekend.


Yeah I hear what you're saying. Obviously your monthly bill once you get past the proration/changeover wont be anywhere near $148, but like the OP's concern, you just wanna know why it's far more than you expected right at the moment.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

OK here are the number from my current bill minus the prorations.

DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE	5.98
HD ENABLING FEE 6.00
SAN FRANCISCO CA LOCALS	5.99
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE	10.0 ( two 508s)
CBS HIGH DEFINITION WEST	0.0
DISH NETWORK HD PACKAGE	9.99
VOOM ORIGINAL 5.00

LEASE EQUIPMENT UPGRADE	299.99

So, from this standpoint, I don't see any errors or things that give me heartburn in my billing. I just need to look at whether to switch to HD Gold. HD Gold would not be a downgrade because Gold is the 180 package which is what I currently have. As you say, they will credit me with the prepaid money and then I'll have a bunch more prorations for the switch to HDGold. Then I assume they will keep my money and just eat away at it for the next bunch of months at the new rate. 

..Doyle


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

DoyleS said:


> OK here are the number from my current bill minus the prorations.
> 
> HD Gold would not be a downgrade because Gold is the 180 package which is what I currently have.


Thanks. The LACK of a $6 Lease fee in the current stuff is what I wanted to see. Now if you didn't also have any
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 
is where it would most interest me - when the 622 is the only receiver.

I screwed up the "Gold" downgrade. You'd said 180 to 120 and I should have said HD Silver (120). If you were going to do 180->120, doing it when you switch to DishHD would be a likely time for them to waive a $5 downgrade fee. Gold/Silver, you can recover most of the "lock in current price" savings since they credit you with a prorated amount of the new AT180 pricing. That just sits as a big credit balance to be conumed monthly as you suggested.


----------

